# Suggestions for M.Tech. dissertation topic (Computer Science)



## RBX (Feb 26, 2014)

I wanted to make something on Neural Networks and went for their application on Cryptanalysis but found that substantial research has been already done, then my guide suggested the topic 'an analysis of methods and accuracy of financial markets using neural networks' -- I can tell by a simple google search that he found something online and simply reordered the words. 

Please provide some suggestions on areas I can look into (and if possible work on them using MATLAB [neural network toolbox]).
It'd be fine even if the areas don't relate to Neural Networks or if you find something that can still be done in cryptanalysis field using ANNs.


----------

